# NYPD Officers Accused of Protecting Brothel



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*JEFF ROSSEN*
_Courtesy of WABC7 Eyewitness News_

Two NYPD officers are under arrest tonight for knowingly protecting an illegal business, a brothel in Queens. It was operating at 57-24 164th Street in Flushing.

Eyewitness News reporter Jeff Rossen is live at the courthouse in downtown Brooklyn where the officers appeared before a judge. This is a 30 page complaint and in it there are some serious details about this case and also a confession by the two police officers that they protected this illegal brothel in exchange for money and sexual favors.

Jerry Svoronos clammed up outside court today, a New York City police officer in trouble with the law, along with his partner, officer Dennis Kim.

The trouble started at a house that looks like any other in Flushing. It was, prosecutors say, a Korean brothel, sex for money at all hours of the night.

Sixteen Korean women, all illegal aliens, were arrested along with the alleged brothel owners. Police officers Dennis Kim and Jerry Svoronos were arrested in the sting. They work out of the 109th Precinct in Queens.

Prosecutors say the two cops protected the brothel by keeping the NYPD off its back and even went a step further by raiding competing brothels to keep this one in business, and to keep the cops' arrest record high.

In the court complaint, officer Kim confesses saying "I wanted to be the number one cop, you know? Because I wasn't making sergeant, I wasn't smart enough."

According to the complaint, the officers accepted a few hundred dollars in cash, sexual services at the brothel and bar bills paid for.

Neighborhood Resident: "It's disgusting because they are supposed to protect us."

The officers were released late this afternoon and both of them have been placed on modified duty with the NYPD.

(Copyright 2006 WABC-TV)


----------

